# [WEB BROWSERS]firefox zapycha system w minute :)

## waltharius

Odpalilem sobie firefoxa i stronke z serwera gdzie bylo sporo zdjec do podgladu z wakacji. Zdjecia sie ladowalu bardzo szybko ale zarazem rownie szybko znikal swap na dysku. No a jak doszlo do zera to system w zasadzie przestal byc interaktywny:>

Dodam ze wedlug moich testow opera nie wykaazuje taakich tendencji niszczycielskich :> Przy ogladaniu tej samej strony plus otwarta strona forum i kilka innych jeszcze poziom zajetosci swapa praktycznie nie zmienial sie ani troche, a dodam ze w tle kompilowalo sie kdelibs z nowymi flgami dla gcc  :Smile: 

Zaczynam jednak powoli dorastac do tej mysli zeby calkowieciee ssie pozbyc firefoxa, same z nim klopoty  :Cool:  Nie dos ze sie baaaardzo dlugo kompiluje to jeszcze zjada pozniej caly swap  :Confused: 

Moze ktos ma podobne porownania, albo wrecz inne opinie na ten temat?

Podzielcie sie nimi :d

Pozdrawiam

EDIT:

No coz wlasnie zauwazylem ze opera za to nie otwiera wszystkich obrazkow. Nie pokazuje ich zostaiwa tylko napis 

```

obrazek nazwa_obrazka

```

No ale coz nie ma rzeczy idealnych  :Cool: Last edited by waltharius on Mon Jun 20, 2005 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grzewho

mój firefox kładzie całe iksy na 10% stron, a sam wiesza się przy otwieraniu dialogu "save as". tyle na jego temat...

----------

## YANOUSHek

Za to mój firefox działa normalnie i nie mam z nim żadnych problemów... ostatnio był 7 dni włączony non stop i zajmował około 40MB RAMu - może to i dużo, ale po takim czasie?

----------

## univac^

Uzywaj Opery. Jest lepsza od Firefoxa to widać. np jak otweirasz jakis kaalog w ff gdzie jest mnóstwo plików to zjada całego cpu, a opera nic  :Smile:  pozatym nie wykłąda sie tak jak ff na stronach.

----------

## ketjow

 *univac^ wrote:*   

> Uzywaj Opery. Jest lepsza od Firefoxa to widać. np jak otweirasz jakis kaalog w ff gdzie jest mnóstwo plików to zjada całego cpu, a opera nic  pozatym nie wykłąda sie tak jak ff na stronach.

 ja nie mam takich obiaw i w sumie wszystko mi dziala... z liska jestem w 100% zadowolony :>

----------

## Piecia

U mnie działa "normalnie" FF, ale od czasu do czasu coś mu się stanie i w trakcie zamknięcia, zamykane jest główne okno ale FF nadal pozostaje w procesach, i zwiększa zużycie pamięci z ~20 do ~40MB. Pozostaje mi tylko killall -9 firefix-bin.

Też nie wiem dlaczego tak jest.

----------

## qermit

A u mnie wszystko jest nornmalnie. Żadnych zwisów, żadnego zapychania pamięci. Może jestem inny  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

[OT]

Jeszcze w tym tygodniu bodajże ma się pojawic ff 1.1 alpha.. ciekawe co nowego dadzą i czy bedzie lepiej działac

[/OT]

----------

## ketjow

 *Poe wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Jeszcze w tym tygodniu bodajże ma się pojawic ff 1.1 alpha.. ciekawe co nowego dadzą i czy bedzie lepiej działac
> 
> [/OT]

 ff 1.1 alpha to ja mam od 2 tygodni juz  :Smile: 

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/deerpark/releases/alpha1.html

EDIT: chyba chodzi Ci o 1.1alpha2

http://www.mozilla.org/roadmap/branching-2005-05-04.png

----------

## waltharius

No wiec jesli chodzi o to tytulowe zapychanie systemu przez ff to okazalo sie ze dzieje sie tak tylko podczas kompilacji czegokolwiek. Jesli w tle nie kompiluje sie nic to ilosc zuzytego swapu pozostaje bez zmian. Ale i tak wole opere do normalnego przegladania netu bo nie trzeba pewnych uzytecznych rzeczy do niej dodawac jako oddzielne moduly, ktore spowalniaja przegladarke  :Smile:  Chociaz na korrzysc ff przemawia to ze ma on moduliki ktorych w operze nie ma, jak na przyklad jest taki modul Stamble czy jakos tak dzieki ktoremu mozemy znalezc nieslychane strony internetowe  :Cool:  Polecam wszelkim uzytkownikom tej przegladarki. Przyznam sie ze tylko dla tego mam jeszcze ff

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pwe

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> No wiec jesli chodzi o to tytulowe zapychanie systemu przez ff to okazalo sie ze dzieje sie tak tylko podczas kompilacji czegokolwiek. Jesli w tle nie kompiluje sie nic to ilosc zuzytego swapu pozostaje bez zmian.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

opisz to dokladnie jesli możesz! chodzi dokladnie o RAM. czy po 'zrzarciu" odzyskujesz go? czy zajety nadal zalega mimo ze go w 'top' nie ma? bede wdzięczny! (wiem ze masz amd64 dlatego mnie to zainteresowalo)

----------

## waltharius

No wiec RAM spoko sobie smiga. Raz jest zero a pozniej spowrotem jakies 50 MB wolengo i tak biega  :Cool:  Mi chodzilo o swapa (przepraszam jesli sie niewyraznie wyrazilem <<---- tak jak teraz hehe )

Zjada ponad 400MB swapu skokami nawet po 80 MB  :Shocked:  No i w pewnej chwili dysk zaczyna mielc, muza cichnie albo zrywami gra, zegar staje i... KONIEC... Jedynym ratunkiem jest restart x-ow ktory trwa czasami nawet 5 minut, zanim polecenie z klawiatury sie przebije przez to mielenie. Ale tak jak napisalem posta wczesneij dzieje sie tak tylko przy wlaczonej kompilacji w tle i to niezaleznie od NICENESS w make.conf. Opera nie ma z tym problemow. Sprawdzalem nawet na stronkach xxx gdzie czasamip pobiera dzeisiatki MB zdjec zeby na stronie wyswietlic. Przy takich stronach ff zamula system w kilka sekund nawet.

Dadam jeszcze ze jesli drugi user odpaali saobie kde na przyklad i tam przeglada stronki jaka kolwiek przegladarka (opera czy ff)  a na moim koncie robi sie kompilacjaa to swap rowniez zosstaje pozarty, przy czym opera robi to znacznie dluzej a ff szybko, przy czym szybko, mam na mysli kilka minut. Oczywiscie dzieje sie to znacznie szybciej jesli ktos ma otwartych wiele zakladek i przeglada wiele stron na raz.

Tak to wyglada, moze dosc haotycznie ale te obserwacje poczynilem juz na kilku Gentoo postawionych na moim kompie i w zasadzie problem sie powwtarza, dlatego przeszdelem na opere przy codziennym korzystaniu z netu, czasami tylko ff jest odpalany, bo jednak opera sobie nie radzi w zaskakujacych sytuacjach, albo obciaza procka tak bardzo ze az mi ciarki przechodza po plecach  :Cool: .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Piecia

A tak z ciekawości kożystasz z binarek czy ze źródeł? Ja np. ściągłem binarki z www.mozillapl.org .

----------

## OBenY

dziwia mnie Wasze problemy z ff, ja nie mam zadnych, przegladara sie nigdy nie dlawi, nawet jak ma setki grafik i po 40 albo lepiej paneli otwartych, hmmm ciekaw jestem od czego to jest uzaleznione...

----------

## waltharius

do tej pory zawsze robilem emerge mozilaa-firefox:)

----------

## Piecia

Jedyne co mi może przychodzić do głowy to albo jakieś flagi USE kolidują choć wątpię, albo jakieś bardzo restrykcyjne flagi gcc.

A pytanie do ludzi u których FF normalnie chodzi, jakie macie ustawienia/jakie flagi do FF?

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> A pytanie do ludzi u których FF normalnie chodzi, jakie macie ustawienia/jakie flagi do FF?

 

U mnie to wygląda tak i działa bez zarzutów:

```
$ emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.4  -debug -gnome +java -ldap -mozdevelop -moznoxft +mozsvg -mozxmlterm -xinerama -xprint 31,988 kB
```

----------

## waltharius

U mnie flagi sa niezmieniane. Takie jak byly na poczatku. Jedynie -fomit-frame-pointer dodany a use podstawowe dla ff. W chyba to co sie pokazuje przy emerge -pv to falgi z jakimi mozna zainstalowac dany pakiet i inne nie beda na niego dzialaly No chyba ze sie myle to mnie naprostujcie i wyjasnijcie:)

Pozdrawiam

EDIT:

Zauwazylem cos jeszcze.

Otoz jak mam opere odpalona i ff i w tle sie cos kompiluje to nie ma az takiego zjadania swapa. Ale jak tylko wylacze opere to wapa normaalnie w opczach znika mimo ze teraz maam dwa swapy po 512 MB:) Jakies czary czy co??  :Shocked:   :Cool:  hehe

----------

## kicior

U mnie konfig wygląda następująco:

about:buildconfig

Build platform

target

i686-pc-linux-gnu

Build tools

Compiler 	Version 	Compiler flags

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 	gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3-r1, HTB-3.4.2-1.00) 	-Wall -W -Wno-unused -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -pthread -pipe

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ 	gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3-r1, HTB-3.4.2-1.00) 	-fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=pentium3 -mtune=pentium3 -pipe -Wno-deprecated -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe

Configure arguments

--disable-ldap --disable-mailnews --enable-crypto --disable-composer --enable-single-profile --disable-profilesharing --enable-optimize=-O2 --enable-old-abi-compat-wrappers --disable-installer --disable-pedantic --enable-crypto --with-system-jpeg --with-system-png --with-system-zlib --without-system-nspr --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2 --disable-ipv6 --enable-xinerama --enable-xprint --enable-freetype2 --enable-freetypetest --disable-debug --disable-tests --enable-reorder --enable-strip --enable-strip-libs --enable-elf-dynstr-gc --enable-xft --enable-oji --enable-mathml --disable-jsd --disable-xpctools --enable-gnomevfs --enable-svg --enable-svg-renderer-cairo --with-default-mozilla-five-home=/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox --prefix=/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox --enable-extensions=cookie,xml-rpc,xmlextras,pref,transformiix,universalchardet,webservices,inspector,gnomevfs,negotiateauth,-venkman,gnomevfs --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

Wszystko śmiga bez bólu

----------

## HezniK

Hmmm...z tym zjadaniem swapa w kilkanascie sekund to u mnie podobnie.

Nie uzywam wcale firefoxa, tylko opery i azureusa. Chcialem post'nąć juz na forum o tym kiedys ale ja jestem cierpliwy w stosunku do mojego systemu  :Smile: . Mam na sprzecie PIII 500Mhz 192RAM i 500 swap, wiec ram dosyc szybko mi zzera, glownie azureus i opera. Obserwuje juz od pewnego czasu, kiedys takich problemow nie mialem, probowalem nawet starsze kernele (2.6.7) ale tam bylo podobnie, po pewnym czasie uzywania kompa, system potrafi wyswapowac w 30 sekund czasami nawet 100MB! (zwykle ok.20-30MB), ale porafi je tez (troche pozniej zwykle) oddac.

Przez te 30s system jest praktycznie nieuzywalny, kursor skacze jak żaba, etc., objawy takie jak mówisz. 'Top' uruchomiony zawczasu pokazal, ze X zżeraja mnostwo ramu, dochodzi do np. 45-50%, przy czym azureus (czy java) ok.15-20%, opera podobnie. Wyglada to na jakis memleak. Pare miesiecy temu instalowalem rozne wersje X'ów, byc moze ktoras ma jakis blad.

W kazdym badz razie, jak juz mowilem jestem cierpliwy  :Smile: , jeszcze nie przekompilowywalem nowej wersji X'ów (obecnie mam xorg-6.8.0).

W niedlugim czasie przekompiluje najnowszego xorg'a i kernela, i dam znac o postepach.

A swoja droga, to mimo wszystko takie intensywne swapowanie nie powinno chyba tak wykanczac systemu, przeciez ma tam tyle super-duper I/O schedulerow (na kazdym - czy to cfq, czy anticipatory czy co tam - objawy takie same).

Takie mocne przycinanie systemu zdarza mi sie za kazdym razem jak intensywnie korzystam z dysku, powiedzmy jak odtwarzam mplayera, a w tle np. przegrywam miedzy dyskami plik jakis albo z ftp'a loklanego (transfer 5MB), to odtwarzanie filmu przypomina slideshow. Pomaga wtedy ustawienie lepszego (ujemnego) priorytetu na proces mplayer, np. -17, np. za pomoca programiku htop. Wtedy odtwarza o wiele plynniej. Ale w takim razie nie jestem pewien po co wogole sa te schedulery, skoro nie potrafia automatycznie tego regulowac.

----------

## damjanek

[OT]

generalnie azureus ma to do siebie, ze cholernie mocno zamula caly system, niezaleznie od tego, jaki to system. takie same problemy z nim mialem i pod winda i takie same problemy mam tez pod linuxem. tymbardizej, ze moj sprzet nie nalezy do najmocniejszych (athlon-xp 2k+ @ 1662MHz i 256ram + 512swap), wiec jest to dosc uciazliwe.

----------

## waltharius

No ja u siebie z azureusa nie moge korzystac bo mi siec wykancza mimo ze nic nie wysyla ani nie sciaga  :Mad:  Pewnie musze zainstalowac nowsza jave... 

A z tym swapowaniem to niestety u mnie nie oddaje tak szybko zjedzonego swapu. Teraz przez jakis czas mam 2 partycje swap kazda po jakies 500MB ale jak sie upre czyt. jak odpale firefoxa, to i to potrafi skonsumowac, tylko, ze nieskutkuje to potem zatrzymaniem systemu i zamykanie stron w ff zwalnia swap.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## damjanek

co do zapychania sieci przez azureusa, to po prostu kwestia tego, ze generuje cala mase polaczen i po prostu nie da sie wowczas pracowac. ja regularnie musze restartowac czy to azureusa, czy to amule, by z sieci dalo sie po prostu korzystac. jak widze, ze lagi na irc przekraczaja 6sec, to znaczy ze najwyzsza pora na restart aplikacji p2p  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

U mnie azureus zapych siec momentalnie a mierniki zajetrosci sieci pokazuja na poziomie jakis 10 %. Pojecia nie mam jak to pokonac i zastanawiem sie czy to nie wina NATa u providera. Mam zamiar wykupic zew IP, moze to rozwiaze problem?  :Cool: 

----------

## argasek

O wrednym wycieku pamięci w Firefox dyskutowaliśmy tutaj, prawdopodobnie to ten sam problem. Niestety, nie miałem czasu na pojdęcie się głębszych testów. Jeżeli sytuacja nie poprawi się w FF 1.1, to w wakacje na pewno skupię się na tym problemie.

----------

## patpi

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> jest taki modul Stamble czy jakos tak dzieki ktoremu mozemy znalezc nieslychane strony internetowe  

 

hmm... szukalem i nie znalazlem ;( jakis link?

----------

## waltharius

Sorki powinno byc StumbleUpon:

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=138&application=firefox

----------

## argasek

OK, pogrzebałem trochę na anglojęzycznej części forów Gentoo i znalazłem taki oto link:

http://www.hup.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=7254

próba wejścia na tą stronę z FF 1.0.4 "załatwia" mi system, tzn. swap muli tak że jest prawie zawieszony. Ubicie z -9 procesów FireFoxa ratuje sytuację.

W Operze 8.0 strona ładuje się i choć przewija się wolno, to jednak ilości zjedzonej pamięci są rozsądne:

```

20482 root      20   0 62056  34m  12m S  0.0  6.8   0:43.31 opera

```

----------

## grzewho

doszedłem do wniosku, że dłużej nie strawię awaryjności mojego ffxa i spróbowałem opery. jest świetna, choć moim zdaniem wymaga zbyt wiele pracy aby ją doprowadzić do używalności zgodnie z moimi oczekiwaniami. spodobała mi się na tyle, że skorzystałem z promocji i zakupiłem (10$ za usunięcie banera reklamowego to nie są duże pieniądze).

[ot] w temacie posta można by usunąć OT, bo to moim zdaniem nie jest OT

----------

## lysek

mi ff dziala idealnie, z tym ze zawsze korzystam z binarek. Juz dawno zauwazylem ze kompilowany recznie dziala wolniej i czesciej sie pie%#*, niezaleznie od uzytych flag... Nie wnikam w przyczyny i jestem zadowolony;)

----------

## waltharius

To ja jeszcze tak o operze dwa slowa:

Wydaje sie ona byc fajniejsza od ff ale to moje zdanie  :Smile:  Niestety uruchamia sie u mnie baaaaardzo dlugo w porownaniu z ff, strasznie mieli dysk przy uruchamianiu, ale jak juz dziala to ociazenie systemu przez opere jest zauwazalnie mniejsze niz przez ff. Niestety na amd64 nie ma mozliwosci skompilowania sobie opery ze zrodel wiec nie mam szans porownac jak dziala opera skompilowana od podstaw od tej instalowanej z emulami jako zaleznosci... Jakby ktos mogl sie wypowiedziec na ten temat bylbym wdzieczny (tak z ciekawosci). Co do ff to zawsze go kompilowalem samodzielnie (ponad godzine to trwa), ale teraz juz chyba z niego calkowicie zrezygnuje na rzecz opery. Wydaje sie IMO ona jednak lepszym rozwiazaniem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## cichy

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Niestety uruchamia sie u mnie baaaaardzo dlugo w porownaniu z ff, strasznie mieli dysk przy uruchamianiu, ale jak juz dziala to ociazenie systemu przez opere jest zauwazalnie mniejsze niz przez ff. 

 

Zmniejsz ilosc cache'u w ustawieniach przegladarki.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## waltharius

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *waltharius wrote:*   Niestety uruchamia sie u mnie baaaaardzo dlugo w porownaniu z ff, strasznie mieli dysk przy uruchamianiu, ale jak juz dziala to ociazenie systemu przez opere jest zauwazalnie mniejsze niz przez ff.  
> 
> Zmniejsz ilosc cache'u w ustawieniach przegladarki.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

pomoglo  :Smile: 

Dzieki!

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Piecia

Spróbowałem skompilować mozilla-firefox 1.0.4 ze źródeł.

Moje flagi to:

```
-debug -gnome +java +ldap +mozdevelop -moznoxft +mozsvg +mozxmlterm +xinerama +xprint
```

zaś info about:buildconfig

```

target

i686-pc-linux-gnu

Compiler     Version     Compiler flags

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc    gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)    -Wall -W -Wno-unused -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -pipe -march=athlon-xp -pthread -pipe
```

Jak narazie system i FF chodzi bez szwanku

 *argasek wrote:*   

> OK, pogrzebałem trochę na anglojęzycznej części forów Gentoo i znalazłem taki oto link:
> 
> http://www.hup.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=7254
> 
> próba wejścia na tą stronę z FF 1.0.4 "załatwia" mi system, tzn. swap muli tak że jest prawie zawieszony. Ubicie z -9 procesów FireFoxa ratuje sytuację.

 

Wszedłem na stronkę w celu przetestowania FF.

Stronka daję się przewijać, nie "muli". Zaś top daje:

```

PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 8289 piecia    16   0  133m  43m  11m S  4.0 17.4   3:05.69 firefox-bin

 7829 root      15   0  363m 150m 1676 S  0.7 60.2   1:11.19 X

```

Trochę duże zużycie pamięci ale to chyba zrozumiałe, przegieli z ilością obrazków.

Jak narazie FF ze źródeł działa i ma się dobrze.

----------

## argasek

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Stronka daję się przewijać, nie "muli". Zaś top daje:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Na początek cieszę się, że ktoś zamiast nikłej wartości dyskusji merytorycznych podjął się trudu testowania  :Wink:  razem ze mną, pozostali w sumie też mogliby, prawda?  :Razz: 

Niestety - problem jest inny -  takie zużycie pamięci nie jest zrozumiałe. Odpal sobie Operę i zobacz jakie tam jest zużycie pamięci - bardzo nikłe, rzędu maks. 60MB. Przy czym, co zaskakujące, procesem, który zjada pamięć w przypadku Opery jest (hmm, klarowne) 'opera', natomiast w przypadku Firefoxa - 'X', czyli X serwer i właśnie to mnie dziwi. 

 *Quote:*   

> Jak narazie FF ze źródeł działa i ma się dobrze.

 

Nie wiem ile masz RAMu, ale ja 512MB; jeśli masz np. 1GB to odpal sobie KDE, OpenOffice (np. 1.9 i 1.1 jednocześnie), Azureusa czy co tam masz jeszcze z memory-suckerów  :Smile:  i spróbuj wtedy...

Wg mnie aż takie zużycie pamięci jest przegięte. Jak myślicie? I co sądzicie o tym 'X' ?

----------

## n0rbi666

no u mnie tez daje sie straonka przewijac, ale zuzycie pamieci mam rzeczywiscie bardzo podobne

mam 512 ramu a to mi zjadlo jeszcze 100 mega swapu ... 

i wogole, czasami wydaje mi sie, jakby cos mi system zapychalo - po odpaleniu systemu - 40 mega zajete

po odpaleniu x-ow - 150 mega

a po jakims czasie - 7 mega wolnego ... i nawet jak wyjde z x-ow, to sie nie zwalnia ... bleee  :Razz: 

----------

## waltharius

No coz jesli chodzi o testy to ja bardziej sluchowo testuje  :Smile:  Chodzi mi o to ze dysk mi straaaasznie mieli, ff bardzo korzysta ze swapa. Zostawilem ff na kilkanasicie godzin z otwartymi roznymi zakladkami zminimalizowana. Przywrocenie jej pozniej kosztowalo mnie straaaszne ilosci ramu, jakies 250MB, mielenie swapem nie ustawalo w zasadzie wcale.... Wylaczenie ff uwolnilo prawie 400MB swapu i 200MB ramu....

No i X-y wlasnie obciazaja system a do tego firefox-bin.... Widac ff strasznie korzysta z pomocy X-ow przy wysiwetlaniu stron i jakis kiepski algorytm czy co tam za to odpowiada, ma zaimlementowany....

Trzymam go juz tylko dla celow testowych...

----------

## n0rbi666

mi tam dysk tak bardzo nie muli  :Wink:  ale jednak ramu straszne ilosci mi cos zre ....

a mozilla czysta tak samo sie zachowuje ? testowal ktos ? moze skompiluje ?  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

co znaczy "czysta"???? Ja mam brudna??:>

EDIT:

A przed chila nie wiedziec czemu firefox-bin zaczela mi zamulac procka, bez zadnego rzezbienia po dysku. Musialem ja wylaczyc bo sie nie dlo nic robic... Dziwny jest ten ff, albo moj komp....

----------

## n0rbi666

chodzilo mi o mozille, a nie mozilla-firefox  :Smile:  w sumie to chyba ten sam engine, wiec powinny sie podobnie zachowywac....

----------

## waltharius

Ehh sorki zle przeczytalem  :Embarassed:  hehe

----------

## Piecia

 *argasek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem ile masz RAMu, ale ja 512MB; jeśli masz np. 1GB to ...
> 
> 

 

RAM'u mam 256MB, procek AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1700+.

Tak mi się zdaje że to nie wina samego FF ale reszty systemu. No bo jeśli FF kożysta z jakiś bibliotek a te zostały zemergowane z "dziwnymi" ustawieniami to może dlatego dziwnie działa.

Druga sprawa to wyświetlanie. Na tym się nie znam ale zapewne w operze jest inna metoda wyświetlania obrazu (inny silnik). Może na to mają wpływ stery karty graficzne. Aż mnie korci sprawdzić jak to będzie działać na nv zamiasta module nvidia. Ale to już jutro albo później.....

ps.To co oczywiste nie zawsze musi być widoczne.

----------

## argasek

Wydaje mi się, że gigantyczne zużycie pamięci to nie jest problem egzotycznych flag. Jadę obecnie na testowym 1.0.5 (binarka ze stron Mozilla) i jak żarło, tak żre  :Wink: 

----------

## waltharius

To teraz troszke dziegciu jesli chodzi o uzywanie opery. Otoz zauwazylem pewne niedociagniecia w zapamietywaniu loginow  hasel na strony i konta roznego rodzaju. Jesli sie ma kilka loginow i hasel na jednej stronie do kilku roznych kont to opera potrafi czasami zgubic niektore loginy i hasla  :Evil or Very Mad:  Co jest bardzo uciazliwe jesli sie ktos przyzwyczail do firefoxowego menadzera hasel. Moim zdaniem jest to spora niedorobla... albo ja ccos zle mam w ustawieniach opery  :Question: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## n0rbi666

czysta mozilla tez w ten sposob przypycha system ... wiec to pewnie wina slabego silnika ...

----------

## keman

Ostatnio zauważyłem też taką tendenecje, w Firefoxie, ze gdy otworze wiele zakładek, z fotografiami, i daje ctrl+s, co by je szycko zapisać, starsznie wolno zapisuje, widze  jeszcze przez pare sekund to okno, w którym wybieram lokalizacje, do której zapisze...

Strasznie wkuzrająca sprawa...

A Opery, uzywałem za czasów Windowsa, przedtym Netscape (wtedy, wszyscy używali IE  :Wink: ), a tera przesiadłem sie na Fox'a, i mam nawyki, np. sktóry klawiszowe...

 I dlatego, nie chce go zmienic na Opere...

Generalnie, w takim codziennym czytaniu, przegladaniu forów, itd, jest swietnie, tylko te nieszczęsne zdjecia...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## waltharius

Proponuje przeksztalcic ten watek w dyskusje o wadach i zaletach przegladarek internetowych, poniewaz odbiegl on juz troche od glownego tematu jakim bylo zuzycie swapa przez ff. Co o tym sadzicie??

----------

## argasek

Sądzę, że odnośnie dyskusji nt wyższości wiosny nad jesienią należy założyć osobny wątek i zaznaczyć go [OT], a w dyskusji o określonym wątku trzymać się wątku. :]

----------

## waltharius

Ni chodzilo mi o dyskusje na temat wyzszosci jednej przegladarki nad druga, ale o pisanie o wadach i zaletach roznych przegladarek. Chyba to dosc jasno sprecyzowalem...

A ten watek i tak przeistoczyl sie wlasnie w takie szukanie wad roznych przegladare, stad wynikla moja propozycja przeksztalcenia go troche

Pozdrawiam

----------

## waltharius

Test odnosnie opery:

strona http://www.rozklady.com.pl/ dokladnie to chodzi o ten baner na gorze strony. Zuzywa mi 100% procka.

Wystarczy ze go zaslonie, albo zminimalizuje i wszystko wraca do normy.

Oto proces ktory sie uruchamia i zurzywa czas procesora:

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 5770 walth     16   0 14484 9680 3400 R 84.6  1.9   0:40.80 operamotifwrapp

```

Widac z tego ze opera tez nie jest dopracowana w kwestii wyswietlania stron www.

----------

## argasek

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> Test odnosnie opery:
> 
> strona http://www.rozklady.com.pl/ dokladnie to chodzi o ten baner na gorze strony. Zuzywa mi 100% procka.
> 
> Wystarczy ze go zaslonie, albo zminimalizuje i wszystko wraca do normy.
> ...

 

Stwierdzenie trochę grube, ale jeśli chodzi o tą stronę, to u mnie nic podobnego miejsca nie ma... Wszystko normalnie, niezależnie od tego czy jest zminimalizowane okno Opery czy nie. (v 8.0)

----------

## cichy

Na Operze 8.01 rowniez jest OK.

Sprawdzilem procesy w top'ie i u mnie zadania o nazwie  operamotifwrapp nie ma.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## waltharius

hmmm czyzby to bylo zwiazane tylko z architekturą amd64? Bo przy emeregowaniu opery sciagaly sie pakiety emul, dokladnie jakie to nie pamietam,a le zwiazane z arch 32. Moze to przez to...  :Confused: 

EDIT:

Ten baner to Macromedia Flash Player i kiedy wylaczylem odtwarzanie go zurzycie procesora spadło do normalnego poziomu 6%. Czyli to nie tyle wyświetlanie stron www w operze zawodzi co obsluga Flasha. Jak znajde więcej czasu to popatrze co tam jeszcze można znaleźć.

Pozdrawiam i życze owocnego wyszukiwania kolejnych "problemów"  :Wink: 

EDIT 2:

A teraz po kilkakrotnym wylaczeniu i wlaczeniu Opery i zmianie trybow uzytkownika, a dokladnie zrownaniu trybu autorskiego z trybem użytkownika (czyli włączeniu w obu tych samych opcji), przestał mi sie na tej stronie wyświetlać Flash tylko zwykły baner reklamowy. Juz sam nie wiem czy przypadkiem nie włączyłem/wyłączyłem czegoś jeszcze  :Rolling Eyes:  :Confused:  Ale chyba to jeszcze dodatkowo godzina robi swoje  :Cool:  W koncu 4 rano dochodzi...

----------

## OBenY

a moze na stronce zmienili  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> a moze na stronce zmienili 

 

Jeśli by tak było to by się musiało przepięknie zgrać z moim kombinowaniem przy operze  :Very Happy: 

Jak będę miał czas to sprawdze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Piecia

Może to pomoże

----------

## argasek

Odgrzebuję stary wątek, ale może komuś się przyda informacja którą znalazłem na blogu Bena Goodgera - duże zużycie RAM (przynajmniej w wersji 1.5) spowodowane jest mechanizmem cache'ującym Firefoksa. Na blogu można poczytać, jak wspomniany mechanizm dostroić.

----------

